# Having a bad boat day!



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

This guy is having a "bad boat day!"










Come on....Let's see them!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Now that’s a dry launch!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

tide went way out!


stupid roller trailers........


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

For sale! Lightly used but minor oyster rash


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I’ve got to know how tf this happens??? There’s at least 3 straps and a safety chain holding down most skiffs. Hopefully it went gently and didn’t sustain much damage, beauty of a boat.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Judging by the micro power pole stakes... more than one thing was forgotten.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

That’s what focusing in on that huge ass simrad will get you!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

He's testing out the builders claim of "floats in spit"


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Premature ejection


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

This one came in a little hot at our local ramp.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm sure no alcohol was involved with any of these incidents.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

BassFlats said:


> This one came in a little hot at our local ramp.
> View attachment 130952


Whiskey Throttle

Good thing they had that fender out...

Edit: to ask what the rocket launchers (no pun intended) on the front of the T-top are for? Not sure I've ever seen that.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This was the very building where I had my first wedding reception, many years previously. This was obviously the second greatest disaster at that location.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> This was the very building where I had my first wedding reception, many years previously. This was obviously the second greatest disaster at that location.


If only they had radar .


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> This was the very building where I had my first wedding reception, many years previously. This was obviously the second greatest disaster at that location.


Holy cow, is that Little Harbor at Bahia Beach? If so, that's where I had my 1st date with my wife!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> This was the very building where I had my first wedding reception, many years previously. This was obviously the second greatest disaster at that location.


All them motors can't overcome stupid!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

They must have been using FMT. JK


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Holy cow, is that Little Harbor at Bahia Beach? If so, that's where I had my 1st date with my wife!


Sure is!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok Backcountry 16, let's see the bad boat day pics again. We know it wasn't your fault. Just want to see again what that dumbass did to your brand new Conch skiff build.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> Sure is!


My wife's reaction....











I've had many days after work sitting in that chickee hut bar they have, watching the sunset on the water and drinking a craft beer with an orange slice, or sitting there after work on that beach and watching the sunset. I lived on the other side of the river mouth there on the Little Manatee River for several years, about a mile away by boat. It was a cool place to hang out.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backwater said:


> My wife's reaction....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure was. If you were hanging out there from 2000-02 or so we probably were sitting at the same tiki bar!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

SomaliPirate said:


> This was the very building where I had my first wedding reception, many years previously. This was obviously the second greatest disaster at that location.


That took some speed to get a boat that big up that far on dry land.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

el9surf said:


> That took some speed to get a boat that big up that far on dry land.


The channel there points directly at that building then makes a sharp turn to parallel the beach. Guess he missed the turn!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> This guy is having a "bad boat day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say this owner had it coming one way or another. The whole thing screams inexperience. Power poles left in while trailering. The mounting location of the power poles basically eliminates the option of poling. Ironic since they are mounted to a poling skiff. The fact that there are two of them. The backwards push pole. Not surprised to see this skiff laying on the road.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Zika said:


> They must have been using FMT. JK


That gigantic Simrad screen must have caught a gust of wind and ripped the boat right off the trailer.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> This was the very building where I had my first wedding reception, many years previously. This was obviously the second greatest disaster at that location.


Apollo Beach


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I didn't get a picture of it but Friday, a pontoon boater had a leaky pontoon; pulled it out on the trailer and blew the tire, broke the bunk as well as the Axle.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

Could have been worse.










Especially if he were to pull off the road and there was a gas station there.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Feel lucky to even still be alive and grateful to so many on here for everything that words could never express.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

It was a long day for my son in-law!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

TimR said:


> It was a long day for my son in-law!


*lol*

Might have been able to dig a trough there and speed things up.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RJTaylor said:


>


A Bayliner that didn't break in half...I would not have believed it without this pic.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Salty Dawg said:


> Could have been worse.
> 
> View attachment 131072
> 
> ...


Boat- b - que


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Saw this the other day.
Luckily they had the motor trimmed up when she rolled off.
Boat ramps have been overflowing.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

TimR said:


> View attachment 131090


Since this is a heavy Hewes, floats in a puddle.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Salty Dawg said:


> Could have been worse.
> 
> View attachment 131072


...for some reason I'm reminded of 90% of the threads in the Off Topic section


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

To whom it may concern,

Our customer admitted on our FB owners forum he forgot to properly hook up his swing tongue before leaving home. He shared his pics hoping others would not follow the same mistake. Lastly, two small little rash areas on the bottom for damage. After hooking back up he went to the ramp and fished for the day! As far as the stakes for the power-poles, he stuck them in there after the accident as he wanted a little humor at his mistake...

~ Kevin


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

FlyBy said:


> View attachment 131144


There's a captain looking for a new job.


----------



## chagoya (Apr 29, 2020)

TimR said:


> View attachment 131090


Haha I bet it was


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

We had a speaker coming to our fishing club to talk about navigation. I sent an email to our members with that picture attached saying he was sorry but he would not be able to speak to our club about navigation.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> Whiskey Throttle
> 
> Good thing they had that fender out...
> 
> Edit: to ask what the rocket launchers (no pun intended) on the front of the T-top are for? Not sure I've ever seen that.


they are like rhino horns.....


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

Now you guys know why I walk you thru a dry launch and do not drive boat on the trailer I go over 
Every boat I ship from Chittum boats to liberators that 125 mph be safe later Doug ps Brandon good job with the flys



I


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> This was the very building where I had my first wedding reception, many years previously. This was obviously the second greatest disaster at that location.


if they only had 3, 300hps


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich (Mar 1, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> This was the very building where I had my first wedding reception, many years previously. This was obviously the second greatest disaster at that location.


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich (Mar 1, 2018)

Those were Crescent Kayaks that were run over. My son works for Crescent. They also Make the Solo Skiff


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Corpus last year, hard S curve that is very shallow on the inside edge. Happens quite a bit there.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

There will be a lot of photos of mishaps this weekend. The south florida boat ramps are open and the crazoes haven't been out in six weeks.


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

BassFlats said:


> This one came in a little hot at our local ramp.
> View attachment 130952


I think he forgot to back in the trailer


----------

